# 2 Bilder zusammen fügen



## mcphilli (13. Juni 2002)

Ich möchte 2 Bilder zusammen fügen indem ich beide Bilder ineinander laufen lassen möchte. Wie geht das mit Photoshop oder geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Waschmaschine (13. Juni 2002)

meinst du das jetzt animiert oder wie?


----------



## mcphilli (13. Juni 2002)

nein ganz normal, also statisch.


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*hmm...*

Falls das nicht animiert sein soll..dann empfehl ich dir dringend die Boardinterne Suchmaschiene zu benutzen

mögliche suchbegriffe:

ebenenmasken
übergang
verlauf
ebenen modi
usw..


oder diesen tread angucken:
Ebenen masken und übergänge

diese thema wurde schon x mal behandelt..

Greetz VF


----------



## mcphilli (13. Juni 2002)

danke habs geschafft und funzt auch ganz gut


----------



## Sliver (14. Juni 2002)

Grüße,

bitte verrat wie du das gemacht hast (jaja ich weis ich bin im moment zu faul die Suchefunktion zu benutzen aber jetzt ist das Theard schon mal auf ).


Sers
Sliver


----------



## mcphilli (14. Juni 2002)

Du fügst eine Grafik ein, dann erstellst du eine neue Ebene und legst darauf dann das zweite Bild. 
Auf der zweiten Ebene legst du dann eine Ebenenmaske an

Ebene > Ebenenmaske hinzufügen > nichts maskiert

Danach gehst du auf deiner Werkzeugleiste auf das Verlaufswerkzeug oder du drückst einfach G auf der Tastatur.
Mit dem Werkzeug ziehst du dann eine Linie von der zweiten Ebene auf das Bild der ersten Ebene.

Fertig


----------

